
iPhone is swimming in the Indian Ocean waiting to be rescued - carlosvega
https://www.reddit.com/r/ios/comments/f2mo2r/my_brothers_iphone_is_swimming_the_indian_ocean/
======
smcleod
It’s been found by a fisherman (fisherperson?) apparently:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ios/comments/f2mo2r/my_brothers_iph...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ios/comments/f2mo2r/my_brothers_iphone_is_swimming_the_indian_ocean/fhew1rw/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf)

